# Playoff Watch and Denvers Magic Numbers (Den, Lac, Gsw)



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Denver Nuggets Magic Numbers*

*Playoffs* 
*We're In!* 
*7th Seed*
*We're Too Good For It!*
*6th Seed*
*It's Ours!*


*Current Standings*
6.Denver Nuggets (42-36)
Remaining Schedule:
@ Seattle *W 114-103*
@ Lakers *W 111-105*
Vs Kings *W 120-115*
vs Dallas *W 75-71*
@ CLippers *W 96-93*
Vs Lakers *W 115-111*
@ Utah *W 115-106*
@ New Orleans *W 107-105*
@ Memphis
Vs Wolves
@ San Antonio


DEN Next Game: Apr 14th @ MEM 8pm

*updated after games played on 4/12*

This is pretty much everything we need to know about our current playoff watch. I will update this and our magic numbers after every game that takes place from either us or LAC or GSW. Also if we start pulling closer to the Lakers i will start to add that. But as for now these are the games we should be watching and are most important to Denver and our playoff situation.


side note: we own the tiebreaker against GSW which is why the # for the playoffs is only 8. The tiebreaker with LAC is even right now that last game between determines who will get the tiebreaker if it comes to a tie

LETS GO NUGGETS!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I think we need to step on the accelerator for this game @ Seattle, I think if we want to say in 7th spot then we have to win this game. Seattle are playing good ball lately and this would be a perfect start for clinching our playoff spot.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hopefully we can win at the clippers, that would put us in perfect position for the 7th seed.

The thing is that Denver has 4 games before that one, and LAC only has 1, so they can prepare for this like a playoff game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

yah the game against LAC is huge, it would cut 3 games off that magic number for the 7th seed bc of the tiebreaker

The other thing that sucks for us is its the back end of a back to back, we got Dallas at the pepsi center the night be4. So we get to see the reason its so important to beat LAC the night be4 we meet them


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

That would be huge if we can win both games.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey route, thanks for the update, but instead of making new posts, why don't you just edit the original one? It saves space and some of your time.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man, the next match is going to be a tough game. Iverson on Kobe. What a battle that is going to be. I remember last time these 2 teams played, AI threw and alley oop to Carmelo and he dunked it over Kobe. But Kobe fouled him before the shot. Kobe was not happy.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

@ Lakers
*Vs Kings*
Vs Mavericks
@ CLippers 
Vs Lakers
@ Utah
*@ New Orleans*
*@ Memphis*
*Vs Wolves*
@ San Antonio

wow. we need seven to clench(it will probably be four or five), but the ones in bold are the only really likely wins. We should get in the playoffs, but idk about keeping 7th. The team needs to get better quick.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Hey route, thanks for the update, but instead of making new posts, why don't you just edit the original one? It saves space and some of your time.


yah thats cool I just didnt want this thread to slip to the bottom and get lost you know, I figured if I kept updating with a new post itd be at top everytime it changes but thats cool I can jus edit the first


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey route, what's it looking like now?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Los Angeles showdown tomorow. I'm not really sure who we want to win, because if Lakers win, they will move further ahead in 6th, but also keep Clippers down, but if Clippers win, we get closer to 6th place, but Clippers get closer to us. Probably want Lakers to win. I'm pretty confident with tomorow's game at home to the Kings.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Updated after our game against the Lakers, Nuggets keep winnin and those numbers keep coming down.

Also a side note LAL are 1.5 ahead of us in the 6th but they have 2 more wins then us.

For now I wanna keep this about what we control our own destiny for but I will post lil updates about how the Lakers are doing and how far behind we are


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If we can beat the Lakers again, we've got the 6th seed on lock. I'm not too sure that's a good thing, but I'm for winning as much as they can, just for confidence and momentum.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

The game on Friday is huge aswell, it would be awesome to beat the best team in the league atm, it would show how confident we are going into the playoffs, and I think we can win it, by the way we are playing.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

That is pretty scary, Golden State just beat Houston @ Houston. I guess we can't count them out at all in the playoff race. Nuggets are dominating the Kings though, up by 21 points at the half. I don't want to say anything else because I might jinx it. End of the first in LA and the Clippers lead by 6 points. Maggette is dominating, 14 first quarter points.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay now I think it's seriously time to add Lakers to the list, we are only half a game behind them now, and like 1 ahead of Clippers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> Okay now I think it's seriously time to add Lakers to the list, we are only half a game behind them now, and like 1 ahead of Clippers.


there can't be magic numbers on a team ahead of us, but you're right. Golden State beating houston wasn't good at all, and I'm not sure I like the clippers win at all. Dallas scares the **** out of me right now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Just did a late night update after the 4/4 games

Like slic said I dont want to add the lakers to the list until we control our destiny over them but I will give small updates about the Lakers at the end of this thread everytime I update since we are getting close

We are currently a half a game behind the lakers after their loss to the Clippers.

Personally I would like to keep our current 7 spot, but im not gonna get mad about winning and i guess we got to look at it like we got to beat all of them one way or another so doesnt matter who we play first.

KEEP WINNING DENVER!:cheers:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Golden State Warriors beat Memphis Grizzlies, 116-104.
Los Angeles Lakers beat Seattle Supersonice, 112-109.
Denver Nuggets beat Dallas Mavericks, 75-71.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok Just did an update after the Dallas game 4 more wins and we are in the playoffs todays game against the Clippers (its 2am so its today :biggrin is prolly the biggest game out of all of them for us. 

I dont want to jinx us or anything but we are undefeated since we started watching the Magic Numbers, Im gonna go out on a limb that they got something posted like this in the locker rooms and counting them down also

So if we can get a win tommorow not only would it put us 3 games away from a playoff spot but it would also cut it down to 5 away for the 7th seed. The Spurs and Suns could end up swapping 2nd and 3rd meaning in my opinion with the lakers still only a half game above us we would want the 6th seed because i think the Suns are the best first round match up for us.

All I know is lets keep on winning and moving up the ladder

GO NUGGETS


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

If we can keep up the way we played in the second half against the Mavs, then we can beat nearly every team. Hopefully we play the Suns in the first round of the playoffs, cause if we play the Spurs, their defense will be too much for us I believe, but no matter what team we verse, we aren't going to go down without a fight, and it's going to be hard to beat us 4 times.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I hate to say it, but I don't know if I want Denver in the 6th. The spurs really scare me. I just don't know if Denver has a chance against them.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

But by the way the Suns are playing, I think that the Spurs will take second place.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> But by the way the Suns are playing, I think that the Spurs will take second place.


Maybe, but even at this pace, its a slim chance the spurs catch them.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Well the rest of the season for both teams look like this: 

*San Antonio*
Vs Portland
Vs Sacramento
at Minnesota
at Dallas
at Memphis
Vs Denver

*Phoenix*
at LA Lakers
Vs Seattle
Vs LA Lakers
at Utah
at Houston
Vs LA Clippers

It's obvious that Phoenix have the harder teams leading into the playoffs, and Spurs are only 2.5 games behind. So it will be good to see who we verse first round.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I guess if San Antonio wins out, it could happen, I think they have the tiebreaker. Of course, if they win out, that lessens our chance at 6th a little. Not that it matters. We'll just have to see if denver can win these next two games, they're huge.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> I dont want to jinx us or anything but we are undefeated since we started watching the Magic Numbers, Im gonna go out on a limb that they got something posted like this in the locker rooms and counting them down also


So is every other team, but one team won't be perfect after the Denver and Clippers game, and I have a feeling it will be Clippers:biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

With the GSW loss to the Spurs the Magic Number for the playoffs is now cut down to to 3 for the Nuggets.

I will update again after our game against the Clippers


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

With the great win over the Clippers our magic number for the playoffs is now 2 games!

And someone correct me if Im wrong but I believe that actually knocks off 3 games from the Magic Number for the 7th seed down to 4 bc not only did we win and they lost but now we also have the tie breaker and if the Clips win out they would have 44 wins.

So we are now looking at 
2 for the playoffs
4 for the 7th seed
and we are tied with the Lakers, the Lakers play the Suns tommorow night and then we play them Monday, if we can beat the Lakers Monday I will add a Magic Number up for the 6th seed.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Denver are now in 6th seed if I'm correct !!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> Denver are now in 6th seed if I'm correct !!


I guess you could say that, were really tied but we have a head to head record of 2-1 over the Lakers. Mondays game is pretty much determine where the 6th seed is going


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> I guess you could say that, were really tied but we have a head to head record of 2-1 over the Lakers. Mondays game is pretty much determine where the 6th seed is going


Yeah, because the lakers will own the tiebreaker if they win because of conference record, i think.

It's great watching the nuggets right now, they're definately getting better. Another five game win streak, and this time they're executing well at the end of games. If they beat the lakers, who knows when the streak will stop?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man I hope we play like this in the finals, we are playing some quality ball lately.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> Man I hope we play like this in the finals, we are playing some quality ball lately.


woa. I agree that they're playing better, but they have to be more consistent if they want to win in the playoffs.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, we have our good bits and our bad bits. Our defense is one that has to be consistent.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

melo4life said:


> Yeah, we have our good bits and our bad bits. Our defense is one that has to be consistent.


Consistent? Hell, I'd love to see the Nuggets play _*in*_consistent defense, because that means it would have to be good part of the time.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> Consistent? Hell, I'd love to see the Nuggets play _*in*_consistent defense, because that means it would have to be good part of the time.


lol


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Consistent? Hell, I'd love to see the Nuggets play _*in*_consistent defense, because that means it would have to be good part of the time.


Come on now be fair weve played some great defense at different points in this last stretch of wins


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

But if we played consistent defense then we would win games a lot easier, we usually have to come back to win, or we have a big lead and blow most of it in the second half. If we played consistently then we wouldn't have to go through that.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

And another thing we are the 6th place team now, not tied anymore, Phoenix defeated the Lakers earlier.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they win tomorrow, I think they can extend the streak to at least 10 games.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Come on now be fair weve played some great defense at different points in this last stretch of wins


Not nearly enough though. They'll play great defense for the full 24, force a tough shot, grab a rebound, run with it and score. Then the next play someone will get beat backdoor and no one will rotate, and there's a wide open layup. They're not helping their own cause any, you can't build momentum without getting some stops. If they'd just pay more attention to detail and consistency they'd be such a better team.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> Not nearly enough though. They'll play great defense for the full 24, force a tough shot, grab a rebound, run with it and score. Then the next play someone will get beat backdoor and no one will rotate, and there's a wide open layup. They're not helping their own cause any, you can't build momentum without getting some stops. If they'd just pay more attention to detail and consistency they'd be such a better team.


Naturally, but I'm not sure George Karl can get that from them. Honestly, I'm not sure anybody can get that from Melo or AI consistently. They both try to just turn on defense in the fourth, or for critical posessions, which is kind of stupid.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Naturally, but I'm not sure George Karl can get that from them. Honestly, I'm not sure anybody can get that from Melo or AI consistently. They both try to just turn on defense in the fourth, or for critical posessions, which is kind of stupid.


Exactly. Melo's played the occassional great man-to-man defense since his rookie year. Problem is, he only does it when something gets him fired up. It takes a big possession, or somebody dunking on him or abusing him off the dribble to really try to lock down on his man. He was playing pretty good D before the suspension, but that's water under the bridge now. And I have no idea how to bring him back to those old habits, and obviously George Karl doesn't know how to either.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> Exactly. Melo's played the occassional great man-to-man defense since his rookie year. Problem is, he only does it when something gets him fired up. It takes a big possession, or somebody dunking on him or abusing him off the dribble to really try to lock down on his man. He was playing pretty good D before the suspension, but that's water under the bridge now. And I have no idea how to bring him back to those old habits, and obviously George Karl doesn't know how to either.


It's something he has to do, like his occasional selfishness. He'll just have to outgrow it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let everyone know if the GSW lose tonight we have officially clinched a playoff spot i will update after all the games are over tonight


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

The Warriors won tonight by 24 points. We will still clinch that playoff spot after a few more games, maybe after the next game. We have to play at Utah next game which is a challenge, but by the way we are playing at the moment we can win.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well there it is fellas updated after last nights game against the Lakers.

1 Win left for the playoffs 2 wins for the 7th seed and 3 more for the 6th, just got to keep riding this momentum right into the playoffs


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm scared Utah is going to want to refocus against Denver.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I'm scared Utah is going to want to refocus against Denver.


I hope they do, because that will give us another playoff atmosphere basketball game and they cant hurt us going into the playoffs


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> I hope they do, because that will give us another playoff atmosphere basketball game and they cant hurt us going into the playoffs


Yeah, but I want to see Denver get to at least 9 wins in a row. I mean, it would be great if they refocused, and Denver still beat them, I guess.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I just realised, what happened to Rawse?? I was looking and just realised that there is only 1 moderator. I'm probably really delayed on it, but never stopped and looked at it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> I just realised, what happened to Rawse?? I was looking and just realised that there is only 1 moderator. I'm probably really delayed on it, but never stopped and looked at it.


Overworked. You are all now at my mercy.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry forgot to update after last nights clippers game its all updated now a win tonight clinches a playoff spot and the 7th seed:clap:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We clinch 7th spot !!!!!! Good Numbers, we get the 7th spot on our 7th straight win. GREAT WORK NUGGETS !!!!!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Playoff Watch*

Thought I would make a thread so we can talk about the playoffs, and the upsets or big wins or whatever. At the moment we are in a battle with the Lakers for 6th spot, we have clinched the 7th spot, just time will tell whether we will be 6th or 7th going into the playoffs. We are playin great ball at the moment, I don't think it would really matter who we verse first up, but I would want to verse the Suns. Lakers have a reasonably easy road to the playoffs:

April 12 - Vs Clippers
April 13 - at Phoenix
April 15 - Vs Seattle
April 18 - at Sacramento

Denver's road to playoffs look like this:

April 13 - at New Orleans
April 14 - at Memphis
April 16 - Vs Minnesota
April 18 - at San Antonio


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch*



melo4life said:


> Thought I would make a thread so we can talk about the playoffs, and the upsets or big wins or whatever. At the moment we are in a battle with the Lakers for 6th spot, we have clinched the 7th spot, just time will tell whether we will be 6th or 7th going into the playoffs. We are playin great ball at the moment, I don't think it would really matter who we verse first up, but I would want to verse the Suns. Lakers have a reasonably easy road to the playoffs:
> 
> April 12 - Vs Clippers
> April 13 - at Phoenix
> ...


I'm merging this with the other thread, they're the same thing.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok everythings updated, were in the playoffs we got the 7th seed and 2 wins away from the 6th seed


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I think we will get the 6th seed, the Lakers lost today. We have 3, lets say, not too good teams, and 1 good team in our last 4 games. I think we can win 3 of them at least.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

A few crucial games later on today, that could affect who we play in the first round.

Lakers @ Phoenix - I hope Lakers win so that Spurs can get closer to 2nd, but I want the Suns to win so we get closer to clinching the 6th spot.

San Antonio @ Minnesota - I hope Spurs win this game so that we can play Phoenix in the first round.

Denver @ New Orleans - I hope Denver win so that we can continue our streak :lol:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> A few crucial games later on today, that could affect who we play in the first round.
> 
> Lakers @ Phoenix - I hope Lakers win so that Spurs can get closer to 2nd, but I want the Suns to win so we get closer to clinching the 6th spot.
> 
> ...


I just updated everything,

I for one will be routing for the Lakers we dont need the Lakers to lose all we have to do is win a game and we have the 6th seed. Id perfer to play the Suns but like I said be4 we are going to have to play them all sometime so it shouldnt really matter who we play when


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I guess. But it would be a lot easier for us if we played the Suns first up, because we have a good chance of beating them, but by the way we are playing at the moment, I think we are a threat to every team.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We must have clinched 6th spot by now. Lakers lost today and we won, we are like 3.5 games ahead, and we only have 3 games left. Looks like we are going to play the Spurs in the first round, so we will have to pick up our defense.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They did.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Everything is updated now sorry I couldnt update after the game last night something came up.

But I find it VERY interesting that our final game of the regular season is going to be a preview (barring any crazy change) of our playoff matchup against the Spurs


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Everything is updated now sorry I couldnt update after the game last night something came up.
> 
> But I find it VERY interesting that our final game of the regular season is going to be a preview (barring any crazy change) of our playoff matchup against the Spurs


It's also possible, if unlikely, that a win by the spurs would put them in the 2nd seed and give us a suns match-up. I wonder what they would do in that situation. For all inents and purposes, though, we face the spurs in the playoffs.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't really mind that, because no matter the result of the first game, the Nuggets will know to pick up their defense for the second game. But I feel pretty confident no matter who we verse. If it came down to Spurs having to win the last game to get 2nd spot, then I think we should drop it, it would be a lot easier playing the Suns first up.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Who do you guys think will win the title?? With Dallas out, I'm thinking that Detroit will take it...


----------

